# Mynx Closure Device Deployment



## 00088019 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello! I need to find the appropriate CPT code for this procedure, anyone know which one??
Thank you 
Samantha


----------



## gost (Mar 16, 2010)

I believe G0269 would be correct but if the physician doing the closure also did the primary procedure, i don't think this is billable.  Closure is considered part of the procedure.  the facility could bill for the device its self with C1760.


----------



## gski (Mar 26, 2010)

Closure devices are not separately billable when performed during a cath.


----------

